# Elevated Railway of the Calico & Potomac



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I started in earnest November 2014 by surveying the backyard where the railway was planned and finalized the plan over the 2014-2015 winter. The platforms were contracted soon thereafter and delivered on the hottest day of the summer of 2015. In November I started initial installation doing what I could until I was able to get a track gang together to help move a couple of the large awkward pieces in place. That happened this past weekend with a great crew to help and get 90% of the platforms in place. Work continues this weekend to complete the loop, tweak leveling and then on to laying track. Modules were ordered through Triple R Services. Here's where it stands at the moment. Photo taken from the lowest part of the yard. Top of platform is about 48" above ground at the lowest point in the yard

Elevated_Railway_Panoramic by Scott McDonald, on Flickr

Elevated_Railway_Panoramic2 by Scott McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Is the track actually level? It looks like the track raises as it approaches the depressed area.

If it is actually level, this looks like the area could provide the perfect opportunity to make a "gravity hill," which could be a first in garden railroading. 

How cool would it be to see an ore car that rolls "uphill" by itself, only to be hoisted back down by a wench?


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

The railway will be level and is pretty close to it now. One side has a slight down hill spiral, but that's because the final tweaking for level hasn't happened yet. That will happen this weekend. It does look like it has some drastic elevation differences, but its an illusion due to the slope, the fence line and the angle of the photo, plus the distortion induced by the panoramic image. -- Scott


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks Great Scott,
Hope to run on it some day.
Best,
Tom


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> If it is actually level, this looks like the area could provide the perfect opportunity to make a "gravity hill," which could be a first in garden railroading.
> 
> How cool would it be to see an ore car that rolls "uphill" by itself, only to be hoisted back down by a wench?


I'd love to see the "wench" doing the hauling, but I think you got it backwards. On the gravity railroads that I am familiar with (Poconos, PA), the cars were hauled uphill by the wench/winch, and ran downhill under gravity alone.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> I'd love to see the "wench" doing the hauling, but I think you got it backwards. On the gravity railroads that I am familiar with (Poconos, PA), the cars were hauled uphill by the wench/winch, and ran downhill under gravity alone.


That would be too easy! 

I guess that you've never experienced a "gravity hill." You park at the "bottom" of the hill, put the car in neutral, release your brake, and you roll "uphill."

They have one in San Diego that I've been on. Must have been the one at the Sorrento Dr. exit.

http://www.weirdca.com/location.php?location=218


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

After a two weekend hiatus due to continual rain I finally got a clear weekend to complete the installation of the loop. Picture shows the completed platform installation (sans lead into building) with the lift out section lifted out for easy access as I started to lay track. Got half way around with the inside loop starting at the lift out section going clockwise. At 6:00pm on Sunday I was too exhausted from finishing up the platforms to complete the loop. Will get back on that as soon as it stops raining, again. Looks like Memorial Day weekend we'll see the first steamer run the circuit.

elevated_railway_installation _overview by Scott McDonald, on Flickr

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks very good, Scott. I see a portion is at ground level, like my track has. If your future experience with stalled locos and maintenance issues is like mine, it will be mostly at the ground level portion. Oh, the old knees!

Larry


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Scott

Looks great. Trust you did not have to excavate any more roots.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott
All seems to have gone according to your plan. Glad to see the frame work complete and the track being laid. Seems you will be soon enjoying a steamin' summer of fun!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

That looks great, Scott 

Jerry


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

This past weekend I declared success on completion of the first phase of the elevated line and spent two days testing the track. Here is the video of the first steam on the railway.






Scott


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Scott

Looks great. Excellent track laying.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Dr Rivet said:


> Scott
> 
> Looks great. Excellent track laying.


Thanks!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott;

Thanks for sharing your results. I'm sure that you will enjoy your track.

Just an observation about Dora locomotives. I think they could be nicknamed Rice Krispy locomotives, since they tend to "Snap, Crackle, Pop!!!" as they run. Mine does the same thing.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Just checked Google and discovered that they had updated the imagery for my neighborhood. This is early February of this year based on the new roof I had installed after the Diamondhead Steamup. You can see the first five sections in place. Maybe next year we'll have the full layout visible when Google updates again.
Overhead2016 by Scott McDonald, on Flickr


----------

